# Threads useflag

## rock_bottom

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage: was genau tut das "threads" Use Flag und wann macht es sinn, es zu benutzen?

----------

## Necoro

 *rock_bottom wrote:*   

> und wann macht es sinn, es zu benutzen?

 

Immer... (es sei denn du hast ein 368er oder so)

----------

## hoschi

Es gibt verschiedene Art Software zu "parallelisieren": zusaetzliche Prozesse, zusaetzliche Kernel-Threads und zusaetliche User-Threads

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_%28Informatik%29

Kannst du beruhigt einschalten, egal ob Single oder Multiprozessorsystem  :Smile: 

----------

## netbui

Habe ich auch eingeschaltet und keine Probleme.

Nur unison mag mit threads nicht  :Sad: 

```
~ # emerge -avt unison

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/unison-2.13.16  USE="gtk threads* -debug -doc -static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
/usr/lib/ocaml/lablgtk2/gdk.cmx is not a compilation unit description.

make: *** [uigtk2.cmx] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/unison-2.13.16 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  unison-2.13.16.ebuild, line 56:   Called die

!!! error making unsion

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/unison-2.13.16/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

